# Kosher Sausage Fabrication



## dragonslayer (Oct 12, 2006)

Ok, I am pretty new to smoking.  Did my first brisket about a week ago and fell in love.  Now I have always wanted to make my own sausage, and figured why not try making my own smoked sausage.  Here is the problem I am Jewish and need to make it stricktly kosher.  This presents 2 major problems.

1 finding kosher casing.  Basically any casing made from animal product would present a problem

2 Finding a recipie that does not include Pork.  I know pork fat is a favorite in sausage making.  Beef would be the easist to use, followed by veal, lamb, then bison.  Kosher Venison is also possible to get but much harder to come by and more expensive.  Poultry is also readily available but at this point I would rather use something that walks on four legs.

Any and all advise is appreciated


----------



## larry maddock (Oct 12, 2006)

use lamb or sheep casings---
availible at most sausage making suppliers on the web.
im assuming they are kosher

my favorites  suppliers are  www.alliedkenco.com
and www.sausagemaker.com

on this forum 
i have posted a romanian jewish beef sausage recipe.
its good stuff.

i dont recommend things unless i have tried it.

i got this from stuffers.com and tweeked a little.

i am a wasp.
so its not kosher --but you can see what isnt.
i have some fun making my own sausage.
its so easy--its so good.

i am working on a all beef smoked sausage.
for the first time-
i used same spices as pork smoked sausage.
its more than edible-but still a work in progress

im glad to meet you!


----------



## up in smoke (Oct 12, 2006)

Well Dragonslayer, I assume you would buy your meat from a kosher market, right? Ask the butcher about casings. I donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t believe you would be able to use collagen casings, as they are processed from beef, You could use artificial casing, however you would need to remove to eat sausage.  Push comes to shove, ask your rabbi? Good Luck! :roll:


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 12, 2006)

I say forget the casings and just smoke up a kosher fattie :D


----------



## Dutch (Oct 13, 2006)

Hey 'slayer, since the lamb and beef casings used are from the non kosher area of the animal, might I suggest an alternate method? Plastic wrap-that's right the stuff you put over leftovers.

After you have made your sausage out of beef and/or lamb, tear off a piece of plastic wrap about 20 inches long or so. Take your sausage mixture and place it along one of the long edges. You want to create a strand of sausage that is about 1 1/4-1 1/2 inches thick and 15 inches long. Make sure that you have at least 1 -1 1/2 inches of plastic wrap free of the sausage mixture.  Roll the sausage strand toward the other side-roll it at least 4 complete turns and trim off the remaining plastic or do what I do and just roll till all the plastic is used.
Find the end of the roll that has the short plastic 'tail' and tie it shut with butcher twine or a wire twist-tie. Measure down 5 inches and give the roll a couple of twists or use the butcher twine to tie off the link-you just created your first link. Measure down another 5 inches and do another couple of twists or do another string tie and use another piece of butcher twine and tie off the long plastic tail where the third link ends. Trim off the remaining plastic tail at least 1/2 inch from the string. There you have it-a three link strand of 5 inch sausage links. Place this strand in a pot of boiling water and boil until the internal temp reaches 160 degrees. If you want to smoke your links, Boil  for 7-10 minutes to set the meat then remove the plastic and place them in the smoker with your favorite wood smoke until you reach the 160 degree internal temp. If you want to grill them, do the 7-10 min. boil first then finish on the grill.

_Shalom!_


----------



## joed617 (Oct 13, 2006)

Dragon,  Can you use collagen casings?  Here is a link .. 
http://www.sausage-stuffer.com/sausa...lagen_Casings_

and try this link .. http://www.midwesternresearch.com/CASINGS_FIBROUS.htm

Hope this helps ya


----------



## up in smoke (Oct 13, 2006)

Dragonslayer, Isnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t there an issue in regards to equipment used or does apply that strictly commercial productionâ€¦just a thought. :?


----------



## dragonslayer (Oct 16, 2006)

So I can roll tightly in plastic wrap and boil in the plastic wrap.  This will set the sausage after which it can then be removed and smoked.  

As for the specifics of kosher it is very complex please see here 

Kosher Explained


----------



## Dutch (Oct 18, 2006)

Yep, I do it often with store bought bulk sausage. Doing it this way makes it easier for the sausage to fit the hot dog bun. Learn this little trick on one of the Emeril shows several years ago.


----------



## luvsausages (Oct 10, 2014)

Nitta Casings Inc., located in the USA, manufacturers Edible Collagen Casings and offers sausage casings with Kosher certification.  Nitta posts the certifications on their website = www.nittacasings.com


----------

